# Megara



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

My dear sweet Megara died today after growing to exhusted trying to lay her first egg, I tried all I could to help her but she just passed, have never cried so much in my life.
She was such a beautiful girl.
this is her as a baby


----------



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear for your loss, hope your feeling better!


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

XDemonsoulzX said:


> Sorry to hear for your loss, hope your feeling better!


havent been well myself for weeks this and my feeder tank exploding today with a heat mat getting to hot just icing on the cake really.


----------

